# 13.5HP Engine Armature



## Pyromania03 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey Wondering if anyone can help me out here. Ive got a bad armature off of a 13.5 HP powertrain industrial engine, a company which doesnt even seem to exist, so Im having problems finding a replacement armature for the engine. I have to assume that it is a chinese copy of a briggs, tecumseh, honda, or something of the sort. Wondering if anyone knows anything about these engines.

I have a picture of the armature I can email or something too, apparently I cant post pictures yet because I dont have enough posts.

There is also a number on the top of it that reads: 040220
Any help would be greatly appreciated, been beating my head against the wall trying to find a replacement.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Well make a couple of more posts, and then post a picture of the part you need and of the engine. You could also use a hosting site like photobucket and then link to the pictures.

With some pictures, someone will surely have some suggestions.


----------

